# ADA 60P "essance of amber"



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

60p ada
amazonia soil
150 na mh 8000k 12hrs daily
green brighty step one liquid fert daily
brighty k liquid fert daily
special lights liquid fert daily
eca drops daily
green gain drops daily
green bacter drops daily
ehiem ecco canister filter cleaned once a month
50% water change once week
seachem prime with water change
seachem excel once a week with water change 
co2 injected daily 12 hrs off at night (timed with lights)

Fish:
1 otto 
(the rest bailed in first week for some reason)
more fish on the way

Plants:
pogostemon stellatus 
rotala indica (rotala rotundifolia)
rotalla wallichii (rotalla wallichii)
hemianthus callitrichoides (HC)
Cryptocoryne wendtii bronze
Limnophila 'hippuroides' (Limnophila hippuroides) 
dwarf hairgrass (echolaris)(sp?)

this tank is 2.5 months old and is gonnaq be trimmed after this post
(see for sale section for prices and stock for sale)

up close front tank shot








side shot








side shot








more front








more front









looking foward to comments. Enjoy


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Terrific growth!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks everybody


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

UPDATE: 
lets see i had to remove the entire foreground. it was HC 2.5in thick, was gonna trim it but i was afraid it was gonna yellow out and die so i replanted. i had to leave the stellatus about 1 inch higher in the back cause its a slow grower. and i trimmed the hairgrass cause it was getting outta hand. the crypts got a couple leaves removed but nothing serious.

well let me know what you think. Enjoy!!!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ok so i replaced the middle background 
i removed the hairgrass and replaced it with stellatus 
i got me some fish 
rasboras and head and tail light tetras

i sure hope its up to par i havent recieved much comments but i guess its better than bad comments lol

well let me know what you guys think THANKS!!!

my 150w mh 8000k









turn your head sideways to the left 









right side









left side


















the little helper was here


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

looking good! keep it up bro.


----------

